# Smileys, emoticons, Emojis etc, love em or hate em.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a PM about my use of them, I won't name the member as he's a nice enough chap, but he hates them, and I wondered if anyone else felt the same way, I find them harmless, and quite funny if used in the right place, I'd like to have more useful ones, suggest yours please.

So speak up either way.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I quite like them. They can add a bit of depth and humour to a post. Can't see why anyone would hate them. Hate is such an overused word nowadays.

:grin2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If the meaning is understood by the recipient I think they are very useful:wink2:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

As some will have noticed I do not use them
6.057 it's moving upwards

Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like them

Although not sure the selection we have is that exciting

Some people use great ones that I find very amusing 

I think they do give interest to a post 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I find them of some use but don't overdo it.
As with most forums and face book the written word does not always convey what you mean to say and can be easily misconstrued, smiley's can help.
My own sense of humour can be somewhat sarcastic so a smiley can convey that I am only having fun, I am never nasty to anybody, I may not like them but then I don't dislike them, I have always accepted people for what they are, warts and all.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nowt wrong with them.

They can be very useful in reinforcing the 'tone' of a post :nerd:

or, a bit of 'fun' :surprise:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm fine with them as others have said they can give the tone the sender is meaning.
Brian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They can be useful in assisting the tone or meaning in a post.As said sometimes a post can be misconstrued, but smilies can help to convey the real meaning from the poster. 
My only bone of contention is abbreviations.


cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They are also frequently misused, for example a nasty post with a smiley attached is not unusual. The smiley seems to be used as a kind of shield so that the poster has the option of claiming that they were just joking. 

I don't use them. Authors and columnists manage to convey meaning without them.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I am not fussed either way but generally don't use them myself. I frequent several Motorhome fora and there is one where if someone makes a post (usually a funny one) it will be followed by posters showing their appreciation by posting only a smiley of a grinning face or such like. This is very frustrating when you come to the forum and have it set to show posts since your last visit. It also falsifies the post count in my eyes. In the defence of the forum it does not have a like button.

Davy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

erneboy said:


> They are also frequently misused, for example a nasty post with a smiley attached is not unusual. The smiley seems to be used as a kind of shield so that the poster has the option of claiming that they were just joking.
> 
> I don't use them. Authors and columnists manage to convey meaning without them.


The majority of us are neither authors or columnists who are frequently under contract to write so many words or column inches and usually fill their quota with verbal padding.

And, to quote...'a picture is worth a thousand words'.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's true but all of us have to communicate other than on social media sites. We need to deal with banks, insurers, and officialdom of all kinds. I doubt that many of us find we can't communicate effectively in those circumstances without interspersing little faces in our text.

I wonder if markers have to cope with them in exam papers? I doubt it.

Regardless I don't mind whether others use them or not. I was simply explaining that I don't.


----------

